# Slow Cooker Recipes



## Hosscrazy (Oct 22, 2012)

So I finally decided to get a slow cooker (crock pot) and tried it last night - I made Teriyaki Pork Tenderloins, which turned out pretty good. Would love to hear some of your recipes, too!

Liz N.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 22, 2012)

This is another pork recipe..... BBQ Pulled Pork

1 boneless pork roast or tenderloin. If using a small roast, cut off any outside excess fat.

1 small bottle or 2 cans of root beer (I buy the cheapest)

Put both the meat and root beer in Crock Pot. Cook on Low for at least 8 hours. If you can

"pull" the meat with just a fork, it's ready.

Drain off the root beer. Place the meat in a large bowl and shred the meat with a pair of forks.

Add your favorite BBQ sauce......amount is up to you. I use a fork to mix it in.

Toast and butter hamburger buns. Spread a thick layer of the pulled pork on the buns.

Serve with a salad, if desired.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 22, 2012)

I do so many things in the slow cooker. One of my favorite is slow cooker lasagna. I'll find the recipe and share. You're going to love cooking with it!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2012)

Pinterest has so many crockpot recipes...and regular recipes...I joined just for that and I've made quite a few off there....it's nice because you can keep all your recipes in one spot.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 22, 2012)

MA - I saw several pulled pork recipes that asked for root beer and I was a little skeptical, but I trust your judgement as I've made several of your recipes and they've always been good. So thank you! Look forward to the lasagna recipe and Sonya, Pinterest is a great idea- thanks!

Liz N.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is one link I pulled off my pinterest board....honestly not sure whats all there, I pinned it and was going to browse it when I had time (which never happens)...lol

It is titled crockpot recipes for a month under $75

http://thesweatybetties.com/crock-pot-recipes/


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is one more I pulled off my board...again I didn't get a chance to look at it much

Crockpotalooza:

http://www.kellyskornerblog.com/2011/08/crockpotalooza.html?m=1


----------



## Sonya (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok...one more:

Crockadoodledo:

http://www.crockadoodledo.blogspot.com/search/label/CHICKEN?m=1

That ought to keep you busy a while


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2012)

I made chicken vegatable soup today, and it turned out really good. It was really easy (you can put in whatever types of veggies you like):


3 chicken breasts cut into chunks

1 large bag frozen mixed veggies

1/2 bag of frozen corn

3 cartons of chicken stock

1/2 cup of sherry

onion powder

Parsley flakes



Just throw it all in there on low and it is ready when you come home from work


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a crockpot cookbook somewhere but no cooking going on here. Due to the hot water heater leaking we are in remodel stage...the cabinets, floor, sink, and stove are moved out. The refrigerator is plugged in temporarily on a different wall...no water, so no ice maker. We microwave or pick up carry out..eat on paper plates. I throw salad together without chopping. I have my floor and counter top picked out and I met with the cabinet makers today to pick out style, stain, and hardware.

I am so looking forward to having a kitchen once again and sharing recipes with you guys!


----------



## chandab (Oct 22, 2012)

Vickie, you have perfect crockpot circumstances. You could easily make a crockpot stew right now; pre-cut stew meat from the store (might be a bit better browned first, but you can throw it in right out of the package), baby carrots, baby potatoes, stew seasoning (I like McCormicks stew seasoning in the little packets), add a few other veggies you like (if you want), add some water; simmer 6 hours and voila stew.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 22, 2012)

These are great ... we should really have an LB recipe book!! Thank you!!!

Liz N.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 23, 2012)

This year at Nationals we had a crockpot. Was perfect for thr days we were showing. We actually took a whole chicken, threw in some chopped onion and sprinkled some spices on. Let it cook. Then near the end we upped the temperature to high and threw in some dumplings made from bisquick. Yummy!! My husband too his to the arena to watch and people were asking him where he bought it and how much was it. LOL


----------



## Sonya (Oct 23, 2012)

I threw this in the crock last night for this am

Egg brunch casserole:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8yQBCaAfcn0/TMrC3lmQr9I/AAAAAAAABJA/_bR5rxFLq_4/s1600/untitled.bmp

I put more cheese than it calls for, also more bacon. I use the microwave bacon and micro it first and pat all the greese off. I use the frozen hashbrowns that are chunks and have the green pepper and onion already in it...those two steps make this breakfast a breeze. I make this alot, I hate to cook breakfast...it makes alot so we refrig the leftovers and eat it for 3 days. I also don't put in the dill but I do add garlic, salt and pepper. It takes about 10 mins to prep and in the am walla breakfast is done. I have made it with breakfast sausage too, crumbling and cooking the sausage first, the micro bacon is much easier.

Tomorrow I am going to try this one for dinner:

Crockpot swiss chicken casserole:

http://www.thesefour.com/2011/01/crockpot-swiss-chicken-casserole.html?m=1


----------



## Sonya (Oct 23, 2012)

One more and I'll stop posting...as you can tell I use my crockpot alot, especially in the winter, I have 4 crocks all different sizes and it's not unusual for me to have two going at once (one for a soup, and one for a main course)...tip: buy the liners, makes clean up a breeze!

This recipe I actually got from here a couple years ago...it's so simple you would think it would be mediocre, but it's the best Broccoli Cheese Soup ever! I double it and freeze the leftovers for our lunches.

Broccoli cheese soup:

8 oz jar of cheez whiz

1 can of cream of celery soup (10 3/4 oz)

Bag of frozen broccoli (16 oz)

2 cups half and half

Mix up in crock, cook on low for at least 4 hours (I always do alot longer) I add pepper but do NOT add salt, the celery soup has enough.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2012)

Sonya said:


> I threw this in the crock last night for this am
> 
> Egg brunch casserole:
> 
> ...


THIS will be on the menu for H and I either Saturday or Sunday morning


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite is made from leftovers. On day one I roast a beef roast in the reg. oven with veggies, any will do.

The second day is when I use my crockpot. I chop the leftover beef and pour in the liquid after I skim off the fat.

Add chopped leftover veggies

Start slow cooker, in my food processor I puree one can of tomatoes, add to cooker. (I can my own tomatoes and use a quart jar, but store bought works too)

Cook it all day and add salt and pepper,

Just before I go out to feed horses dinner I add one can or frozen bag of mixed vegtables.

You just made the best vegtable beef soup ever, serve with rolls, buiscuts or corn bread, will warm you up on a cold night!

By the way ladies, I'm loving these, and will try the breakfast one real soon, never cooked breakfast in my cooker before.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 23, 2012)

chandab said:


> Vickie, you have perfect crockpot circumstances. You could easily make a crockpot stew right now; pre-cut stew meat from the store (might be a bit better browned first, but you can throw it in right out of the package), baby carrots, baby potatoes, stew seasoning (I like McCormicks stew seasoning in the little packets), add a few other veggies you like (if you want), add some water; simmer 6 hours and voila stew.


Right now I know where the baby carrots and potatoes are (the fridge) but I honestly don't know which box the crockpot is in. Or if the box is in the house or out in the 2500 sq ft shp bldg that I toted many boxes to. Also I would have to wash the crock pot in the bath tub or outside



.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 23, 2012)

These all sound so good!!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 23, 2012)

I love Thai and Indian Food. Here's a great Butter Chicken recipe



. Made it the other night!

Spinach Butter Chicken

"This recipe is creamy and delicious. You can cook it on LOW for 8-10 hours, or HIGH for 4-6 hours"

1 large onion, finely chopped

5 cloves garlic, minced

1 can (28oz.) tomatoes with juice

1 can (14oz.) tomato paste

2 Tbsp. butter, melted

2 tsp. each ground ginger, curry powder

1 tsp. each ground cumin, cinnamon, coriander

1/2 tsp. ground cardamom

1 lb. skinless chicken thighs (with or without bone) about 6-8 pieces

4 cups fresh spinach

1 Tbsp. lime juice

1 cup plain yoghurt

Toasted cashews, cilantro, to garnish. Cooked jasmin or basmati rice.

Place onion, garlic, tomatoes, tomato paste, butter, ginger, curry powder, cumin, cinnamon, coriander, cardamom, and chicken into Crock Pot. Cook at desired time listed above. Chicken will shred when cooked.

Mix in spinach, lime juice, and yoghurt. Garnish with cashews and cilantro. Serve over rice.

Matt's tip! Enjoy with a cold glass of Sauvignon Blanc or Chardonnay! Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 23, 2012)

Matt - that sounds wonderful! I also love Thai and Indian food and scary as it sounds, I actually do have all the spice ingredients you have listed above! I'm sold and can't wait to try it!

Liz N.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 23, 2012)

. Let me know what you think. I make it about once a month.


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2012)

We're going to be bad for dinner tonight. It will involve our two smaller crock pots.

*BBQ Chicken Legs*:


Just rub them w/ a little garlic powder

put them in the crock pot (I take the skin off before putting them in the pot) on low

Cook for about 6-8 hours (varies depending on how many in the pot)

About 1.5 hours before they're done, drain any fat out and coat legs in your choice of BBQ sauce



*Crock Pot Mac & Cheese:*


2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni

4 cups shredded cheddar cheese

1 can evaporated milk

1.5 cups milk

2 eggs

Onion powder (optional)



_Spray crock pot with cooking spray_

_Beat eggs and then mix in evaporated and fresh milk_

_Mix in the uncooked macaroni_

_Mix in 3 of the cups of cheese_

_Pour into crock pot_

_Top with remaining cheese_

_Cook on low for 5-6 hours_




I wish it was already time for dinner LOL!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 24, 2012)

So Matt - I have a question! You add the spinach at the end, so it's not cooked. Does it become wilted from the heat of the ingredients or does it stay uncooked? Just curious!

Liz N.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, just put it in when it's done cooking. Stir it around. It cooks in that heat. I've also just put raw spinach over rice and piled it on top that. Yummers either way


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 24, 2012)

Got it - thank you!!





Liz N.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 25, 2012)

Bought all the ingredients for Sonya crock pot broccoli cheese soup today. Also going to make Jills crock pot macaroni and cheese. (not on the same day) Boy I'm going to eat good. I also have some chicken legs so maybe will make bbq chicken legs (Jills crockpot method) I live alone so should last a while. I don't like cooking for just one anymore. It is not fun like it used to be when I cooked for husband and 2 boys.. Thanks for the yummy sounding recipes.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 25, 2012)

They all sound wonderful and I can't wait to try them!





Liz N.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 25, 2012)

The soup is awesome Bassett...I am going to do Jill's mac n cheese recipe here soon....it's the only recipe I've seen where you don't have to cook the macaroni before putting it in the crock.


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't usually go for cheesy or cream soups, but I'm going to try the cheesy broccoli soup soon. [need to get the ingredients first.]


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2012)

Sonya, when I do the mac & cheese, I use one of the smaller crock pots, not a big oval one. If you do it in a large crock pot, I would just keep an eye on the time. With more heated surface area, it might cook faster. It's easy and it's good


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 26, 2012)

Matt73 said:


> Yep, just put it in when it's done cooking. Stir it around. It cooks in that heat. I've also just put raw spinach over rice and piled it on top that. Yummers either way


This sounds yummy. I am putting it on my "to make list" but I will use only a little curry powder since I am not a big fan of it. Otherwise, just reading about it makes my mouth water!


----------



## little lady (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is an easy one:

1-2 lbs boneless chicken breast(amount depends on how many and how hungry...lol)

Cover chicken breast with pineapple juice-1-2 cups

1 cup brown sugar

1/2 lite soy sauce

cook on low 6-8 hours

Serve over rice-I like to add a bag or two of Birdseye Steamfresh Asian Medley veggies.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2012)

little lady said:


> Here is an easy one:
> 
> 1-2 lbs boneless chicken breast(amount depends on how many and how hungry...lol)
> 
> ...


That sounds wonderful, but unfortunately, I don't think my hubby would eat it, he's too meat and potatoes. But, I'm saving that recipe for me.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 26, 2012)

I made Sonya's broccoli cheese soup. Hey, if you like broccoli cheese soup, this is absolutely the one. It is simple, delicious and so easy to make. I only made one change to it: I took a tweezer and picked out the calories. LOL Thanks so muchn Sonya for sharing.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad you liked it...it is super fattening! But it's healthy...broccoli is a veggie! Lol


----------



## Bassett (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## susanne (Oct 26, 2012)

Matt, I love Asian cuisine, but I'm allergic to one of the curry spices (not entirely sure which, but curry causes steam to come out of my ears, lol).

Any more vegetable-centric, low-fat slow cooker recipes? I'll be using a month's worth of fat exchanges when I eat that slow cooker breakfast...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 26, 2012)

Black beans a la gringa

1 cup black beans, rinsed and cleaned

6 cups water

1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Simmer on high 5-6 hours then add:

More water if needed

1small tomato finely chopped

1/2 small onion finely chopped

1/8 cup red wine vinegar

Taste and add salt if needed

Continue to simmer on high until beans are done to desired tenderness, then serve with a bit of chopped cilantro and 1/2 teaspoon dollop of sour cream.

Que bueno para cena hoy!! Delicious, and it's for dinner tonight! Can't wait to try the mac & cheese and the curry chicken, then the others!!


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 26, 2012)

yum yum...I can't get enough fresh cilantro. It is my secret ingredient in my chicken salad. Yikes! It is not a secret anymore. Here's another secret about cilantro...wet it before you chop it for recipes. The dampness makes the flavor pop! My hubby says I make the best chicken salad on the planet.


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is one of my favorites.

1 32 oz jar sauerkraut (rinsed and drained)

1 cup Thousand Island (or Russian Salad Dressing)

1 1/2 lb. skinless chicken breasts

1 1/2 tsp prepared mustard

6 slices rye bread (toasted)

1 1/2 cups shredded swiss cheese

Spray inside of slow cooker with cooking spray. Place half (about 2 cups) of sauerkraut in bottom of slow cooker. Drizzle 1/3 cup of salad dressing over sauerkraut. Place 3 chicken breasts on top, spread mustard over chicken. Top with remaining sauerkraut and chicken breasts. Drizzle another 1/3 cup salad dressing over chicken. Refrigerate remaining salad dressing until ready to serve. Cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours or high heat for 3 1/2 - 4 hours. Just before serving toast bread. Place a bread slice on each plate. Top with chicken breast and sauerkraut and sauce. Sprinkle with cheese (1/4 - 1/2 cup) and 1 tbsp of dressing.

I have substituted corned beef instead of the chicken and it is also a great winter meal.

Someone emailed me this recipe but it may be on the internet somewhere. It is not my recipe.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we do. Makes a great New Year's Day meal.

Lois


----------



## Bassett (Oct 26, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> yum yum...I can't get enough fresh cilantro. It is my secret ingredient in my chicken salad. Yikes! It is not a secret anymore. Here's another secret about cilantro...wet it before you chop it for recipes. The dampness makes the flavor pop! My hubby says I make the best chicken salad on the planet.



Recipe please?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

Last night I put in Sonyas "breakfeast" recipe and it was _AWSOME_ this morning! I have a super picky guy here and I could see him eyeballing me when I was putting it together! LOL! I don't do onion or green peppers so I left them out and just made buttered toast with it. Super easy and great tasting!!! One for the books for sure!! It does make ALOT so I think it would be great for a large get together morning, like a holiday or I think it would be perfect for a camping morning with friends!

Thanks Sonya!!!

So many great recipes on here that I want to try!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2012)

Seriously, I'm not supposed to think I'm this hungry at 9am!!!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks Lois...definately going to try that one..the hubby loves sauerkrauet. Leia, glad you guys liked it...you are right, it is perfect for when you have company over, or a holiday morning. Remember you can half it too...I think that's what I'm going to do next time. We put alittle sour cream and hot sauce on it...yummy.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow there are a LOT of really good sounding recipes here! I'm going to try some. I had been adding some recipes to my blog here so I put a few of my slow cooker ones on it you can view them here..look over on the side under categories.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 27, 2012)

These are awesome! My current dilemna - I bought a slow cooker (Hamilton Beach - I won't be shy about naming them!) and unfortunatley did not keep the receipt. When I put it together, the knob to turn it on was missing. Called/emailed Hamilton Beach and they are refusing to send me a new knob! They're saying it's not a replacment part! They told me to cut the cord and take a picture of it and email it to them, call them with a credit card # and they'll bil me for a new slow cooker. Pretty horrifying customer service! Anyway, I'm going to go to the hardware store and get a knob- can't be that hard to find one! LOL - lesson learned - don't buy Hamilton Beach products anymore! So once I have my knob I can start cooking all these yummy recipes!!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2012)

Liz, Although you don't have the receipt, you might still ask the store where you bought it. If they're big on customer service, they may help you out.

Another thought is to check Goodwill and second hand stores for a \similar model with the same knob.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 29, 2012)

Bassett said:


> Recipe please?


Bonnie, unfortunately it is one of those recipes that get cooked without measuring and with whatever I have. I use either canned chicken or boil chicken and chop it. It gets lots of chopped stuff...apples, celery, onion, toasted pecans. Some mayo, or miracle whip, or salad dressing. Pickle relish if I have any. Lots of black pepper. A spoonful of dijon mustard, a tablespoon of plain yogurt if I have it, and then I grab a sprinkle of oregano, poppy seed, dill. You get the picture? If I have some dried cranberries maybe a bit or even golden raisins. Always mystery ingredients but always good.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 29, 2012)

sounds good enough for me. I will try it. Thanks. That's the way I usually cook too. After 55 years of cooking you usually don't need much of a nrecipe. Right?


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 30, 2012)

Two of my favorites - Pot Roast

Put in crockpot

2-3 lb beef or pork roast

1 can cream of mushroom soup

1 can (12 oz) coke or diet coke

1 package onion soup mix

Cook on low 8-10 hours (10-12 if roast is frozen when you put it in)

Can also throw in some potatoes

Use cornstarch to thicken the juices for gravy. Yummy!

And another - French Dip sandwiches (this is the best sandwich ever)

3 lbs roast

2 cans beef consomme or broth (consomme gives a richer flavor)

2 cans french onion soup (canned soup)

1 teaspoon pepper

1 tablespoon Italian seasoning (not the Italian dressing mix, the italian seasoning that's in the spice aisle)

Let cook on low 8-10 hours until beef pulls apart easily

Put meat on hoagie buns (with provolone cheese is incredible), spoon some juice into bowls to use for "dipping".

Made this at Nationals and folks LOVED it!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 30, 2012)

Yum, that French dip sandwich is going on my menu for next week, thank you!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 30, 2012)

I really don't know the name of this but it is really good, I have made it once

1 box uncle bens quick cook wild rice-make per directions - I used plain minute rice

in crock pot put the rice, and below items

Add ½ or more to taste the big Velveeta-I usually cube it up & add to hot rice to melt it quicker

4-5 cans cream potato soup

8 cups milk

Chicken breast pieces torn into bite sized chunks-3 breasts - I used the precooked chicken that comes in strips

Top with crumbled bacon for additional calories & yumminess


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow this is a great thread! I have so many recipes I want to try!!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2012)

Sonya said:


> One more and I'll stop posting...as you can tell I use my crockpot alot, especially in the winter, I have 4 crocks all different sizes and it's not unusual for me to have two going at once (one for a soup, and one for a main course)...tip: buy the liners, makes clean up a breeze!
> 
> This recipe I actually got from here a couple years ago...it's so simple you would think it would be mediocre, but it's the best Broccoli Cheese Soup ever! I double it and freeze the leftovers for our lunches.
> 
> ...


I'm trying this for supper tonight. We were in town yesterday, so picked up the ingredients and giving it a try. Even Hubby said he'd try it, and he's not much for brocolli, but does like cream soups. I may have started it a bit earlier than necessary, but its in the crock and cooking, so we can eat whenever I'm done with evening chores and he's done in the shop.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope you like it Chandab...the longer it cooks the better it is I think! I've had it cooking as long as 10 hours.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 31, 2012)

Chanhab, it is the best I've ever tasted. You are going to love it.


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2012)

Its been in about 4.5 hours, now, I have about an hour of horse chores to go do shortly, and then, shortly after I come in, we'll probably eat. [He can never wait long for supper, especially this time of year when it gets dark so early.]


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2012)

What's in the POT for H and I today?





It's not something that requires slow cooking, but I bet that many of us also like those crockpots for the fact that it's ready when we get home from work





In our pot today is some jarred white alredo sauce, some (pre-cooked) sweet apple chicken sausage that I cubed up) and frozen spinach --- EASY but really good. This time, I add some frozen onions, peppers and "home" seasoning which includes garlic powder, pepper, and splenda (but don't tell H about he spenda)





Serving it today and tomorrow over linguine (or whatever pasta you prefer) and some garlic-cheese bread and with tossed butter lettuce, tomato and cucumber salad. YUM YUM YUM





I'm doing my best to hold out lunch and wait for dinner


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 1, 2012)

Have macaroni and cheese in the pot for supper tonite. Mmmmmm is beginning to smell good. May have an early meal.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay! I hope you like it as much as we do


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 1, 2012)

It was good Jill. We will be having it again. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 2, 2012)

The pot roast recipe sounds really good, too...actually, they ALL sound great!!!!! Getting some really good ideas here!

Liz N.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2012)

bonloubri said:


> It was good Jill. We will be having it again. Thanks for the recipe.



I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 2, 2012)

Went out today to purchase the ingredients for the broccoli and cheese soup and will be having it some time this weekend. I also plan to stop buy Panera Bread and buy some bread bowls to go with it. I did buy some extra shredded cheddar cheese to melt on top of the soup too!

Also plan to make turkey chili in the slow cooker.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 3, 2012)

Flying minis said:


> Two of my favorites - Pot Roast
> 
> Put in crockpot
> 
> ...


I just put this in my crock pot this morning!! Fingers crossed Mr. Picky likes it!!! LOL!!

I'm making homade bread and mash potatos to go with it! YUMMMM! I can't wait!! LOL!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 3, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out!

Liz N.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2012)

I havent read them all but, does anybody have a good chicken chili one?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 4, 2012)

Just letting you all know that pot roast was killer good!!!!! Mr picky had no idea what was in it untill it was all gone and then I told him! He shook his head and said it was wonderful!!



Another one for my recipe box!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2012)

YUM! I'm planning to make that for H and I next weekend


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2012)

This is another one that is so easy. I cannot cook anything that isn't easy... It's kind of embarrassing, actually, but it's one of the things I make that H and I eat until it's gone and love it.

"Beanie Weanies" (I told you it's kind of embarrassing!):


1 package of hot dogs (I use "Great Dogs" chicken hot dogs, but whatever you like including half smokes works really good)

1 large or 2 medium cans of baked beans (we like some flavors of Bush's Baked Beans)

1 package of Onion Soup

1/2 (or plus) your choice of BBQ sauce

Prepared mustard (to taste)

Brown Sugar / Brown Sugar Splenda (to taste)

Garlic Powder (to taste)

12oz package of frozen diced onions


For this one, I use one of our smaller crock pots.


Slice up your hot dogs like pennies, then grill them to desired level using either Pam or a little vegatable oil

Using the same pan, also grill your package of frozen onions using either Pam or some vegatable oil

Put your beans in the crock pot

Using a microwavable container, on "medium" do your onion soup package w/ 1.25 cups of water for about 8 minutes (to soften the onions), then put it in the crock pot

Add what you want of BBQ, Mustard, Garlic Powder and Brown Sugar

When the hot dogs are done, put them in

When the onions are in, put them in

Mix and "cook" on low for 6-8 hours (or high for less... I use the crock pots so it's ready when we are done with the day, you can do it on the stove quicker)


We like it with tossed salad and corn bread


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, I'm very excited! I just found 105 Cooking Light slow cooker recipes - I am big of flavor and also want healthy/low calorie choices. The Thai Red Curry Beef looks awesome!

http://www.cookinglight.com/food/top-rated-recipes/slow-cooker-favorites-00400000038588/page108.html

Liz N.


----------



## candycar (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, Since y'alls recipies sound sooo good, I'll add my 2 cents worth, especially since it's almost Thanksgiving.

For 2 people roasting a whole turkey is not worth the hassle, but I've found that if you do it in the crock pot it's easy and yummy!

We use a small turkey(10#or less) or one of those without the legs and wings.

Use a BIG crock pot 6 qts at least.

Just prep the turkey like you would when roasting it, (I brush with melted butter, dust with garlic powder and poultry spice) and throw it in the crockpot with a _little _water. It cooks in about 4-5 hours I think??!! Not too long anyway.

It will come out so tender and juicy!! All you have to do is pick out the bones after you get the breast meat off. The skin is not crisp and yummy like a roasted turkey, but in these health conscious times, who eats the skin anyway!


----------



## susanne (Nov 7, 2012)

Hosscrazy said:


> Oh, I'm very excited! I just found 105 Cooking Light slow cooker recipes - I am big of flavor and also want healthy/low calorie choices. The Thai Red Curry Beef looks awesome!
> 
> http://www.cookingli...88/page108.html
> 
> Liz N.


Thank you, Liz! Those look delicious AND healthy...

(Everyone's recipes look great, but as a diabetic, I have to limit fat...MOST of the time...hehe)


----------



## Georgia (Nov 7, 2012)

All the recipes sound great. I'm going to have to try them. Here's one that we enjoy a lot.

BBQ RIBS

Cut up a slab of pork ribs (cut into 2 ribs per piece) and place in slow cooker with about 1/3 cup of water. Season with salt and pepper to taste. cook for about 8 hours. Remove ribs from cooker and drain off liquid. Coat ribs with BBQ sauce and place ribs back in cooker and cook for another hour. Enjoy.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 7, 2012)

One of my favorites in Calico Beans. I make them thick rather than like a soup. i either take dry beans and soak awile ahead of time or cook them extra, or, i take about 10 cans of different type of beans, rinse, and throw in crockpot. add 1 lb browned ground beef with onions along side, 1 lb cut up and fried crisp bacon, ketchup, brown sugar. dried musdtard, and a tad of vineagar. i fill a 6 quart crockpot and cook all day. Really good served with cornbread or cornmeal muffins. Great to come in from night chores to a hot meal.

love all the other recipes here!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 7, 2012)

We do our baby back ribs in the crockpot too, except we put them on the grill first for about 15 mins a side (we use butt rub for the seasoning)...then we put about an inch of beer in the bottom of the crock and cook on low all day. Coat with sauce (we like famous daves devils spit sauce) and put back in crock for about a half hour.....yummy, best ribs ever!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 7, 2012)

Speaking of ribs, I don't like them usually, too much fat for me. I do cook them in hte oven after boiling out most of the fat, but I do use them the next night, left overs that is, in the crock pot.

BBQ sandwiches

PLace left over ribs in one cup water into crock pot and cook on low for four hours.

Once meat starts to fall off of the bone, remove the bones and add more bbq sauce of you liking

Continue to cook on low until just before you are ready to serve,

Toast hamburger rolls in the over butter side down till brown

serve with or without slaw on top.

This recipe can also be made with left over pork roast.


----------



## susanne (Nov 7, 2012)

Sonya said:


> We do our baby back ribs in the crockpot too, except we put them on the grill first for about 15 mins a side (we use butt rub for the seasoning)...then we put about an inch of beer in the bottom of the crock and cook on low all day. Coat with sauce (we like famous daves devils spit sauce) and put back in crock for about a half hour.....yummy, best ribs ever!


Now THAT sounds incredible! How do you wait through the slow cooking?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 7, 2012)

I've not read this whole thread yet. But just wanted to say, Liz, you are going to enjoy the freedom of cooking on your crock pot! One thing I don't do tho, just my personal choice is leave it on while I'm not home. But I know others who do and by the time they get home from work dinner is ready.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad you like that link, Susanne! I like to eat healthy and light/low calorie - Cooking Light and Mrs. Dash's both have wonderful recipes! So I finally got my knob issue resolved - I'm thinking a tri-tip something...

Liz N.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2012)

These all sound so good!!! This is great "Crock Pot Weather" now that it's gotten cooler.

I'm going to make turkey chilli in ours tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying minis said:


> Two of my favorites - Pot Roast
> 
> Put in crockpot
> 
> ...


^ That's what's for dinner here tonight


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 16, 2012)

I have made that pot roast twice now and it has turned out great both times. I did cook mine on high for 12 hours though!



I ment to turn it down but forgot about it and it was just perfect!


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2012)

We loved the roast!!!

I got up early this morning to put a MEATLOAF in. It's based on a recipe from Cooks.com, but I changed it a little. We've liked it before.

*Crock Pot Meatloaf:*


1 pound lean ground beef

1 pound ground turkey (we prefer "ground turkey" over "ground turkey breast")

3 eggs (beaten)

1 3/4 cup bread crumbs or oatmeal (your choice)

1 tbsp of Worcestersire sauce

1 package dry onion soup mix

1 cup BBQ sauce

1 cup (plus) diced green pepers & onions (optional -- I use frozen)


Mix all the ingredients and just press it into the bottom of a large (oval) crock pot. Cook it on medium for about 8 hours, or on a higher temperature for fewer hours. Optional -- I make a topping for it using "to taste" bbq sauce or katsup, yellow mustard, worcestershire sauce, yellow mustard and brown sugar -- mix and heat in a sauce pan and put over top of it about and hour before it's time to eat, or less time if you're using a higher temperature on your crock pot.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Nov 18, 2012)

I love my crockpot! If it weren't for the crockpot, most nights my family wouldn't be eating as we have so many things to keep up with. But coming home and just serving it without cooking when I'm tired is soooo good!

One of my new favorite "comfort food" recipes for the crockpot is Cheesy Chicken and Rice. I found it on Pinterest which is the best place for amazing new recipes!

Place chicken breast in bottom of crock pot (I just throw mine in frozen in the morning).

Dice onion and sprinkle on top of chicken.

Add one can cream of chicken soup.

Cook on high for 4-6 hours or low for 6-8 hours.

When you are ready to eat, add one box of Zatarain's Yellow Rice - cooked following instructions on box. (I usually cook it in the morning when I am putting the chicken in and then when I get home, I can just add it to the crock pot).

Add one cup of shredded cheddar cheese.

Add one can of corn.

Stir it all together and serve. It is a hearty, yummy, stick to your ribs dinner and is always a huge hit anywhere I take it.

I tried another one last week. I love Mexican food and found this recipe for Crockpot Chicken Fajitas. It was super easy and really good! My girls don't like "fajitas" they say, so before I shredded the chicken, I just scooped some out for them without the peppers and onions and they loved the flavor of just the chicken. They said it was their new favorite!

*Crock Pot Chicken Fajitas *

1 yellow onion, sliced

3 sweet peppers, sliced

1 ½ pounds boneless chicken breast or thighs

1/4 to ½ cup chicken broth, depending on preference

½ teaspoon salt

2 tablespoons cumin

1 ½ tablespoons chili powder

Squirt of lime juice

Tortillas

Fajita fixings

Combine sliced onion and peppers in the bottom of a greased crockpot. Lay chicken on top of veggies. Pour chicken broth over top. Sprinkle everything with cumin, salt, and chili powder. Give a nice quirt of lime juice over the top. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours (or on High for 4-6 hours). When meat is done, shred with two forks and stir back into juices. Serve meat mixture with slotted spoon on tortillas with your choice of fixings.

Barbara


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 20, 2012)

I made a quick and easy French Onion Soup yesterday with ingredients I had..

4 small/medium yellow onions, sliced

2 cans French onion soup

Beef broth, low sodium

Black pepper

2-3 spoonfuls flour

Butter

Swiss cheese

Bread

Cook onions in butter until golden brown. Add another spoonful or two of butter, add flour and cook until flour is cooked. Throw soup and broth in crock pot. Add cooked onions. Black pepper to taste. Cook on low for 4-6 hrs. Ladle into individual oven safe bowls. Top with a crusty bread and Swiss cheese.. Broil until golden brown.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 20, 2012)

Boss Mare......YUMMMMMMM that sounds so good!!

Aw man I just back tracked and looked at a few that have been posted sense I read last and gosh they all sound great!! Yep now I need to eat!! LOL!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 20, 2012)

The French Onion Soup is very good! I am a cheese fan so I broil four pieces on top!!

I don't really like the regular canned French Onion Soup, even though you can eat it as is - I decided to add my own touch and mixing it with the cooked onions and broth -- all the flavor was still there from the prepared soup, but not as salty and processed tasting.. and more texture and heartiness from adding the onions, flour and butter!

Enjoy!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2012)

That sounds really good!!!! So do the chicken fajitas!!!





Liz N.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Nov 21, 2012)

Jill - we had a potluck yesterday at school and I used your mac and cheese recipe. It was a hit and was the first thing gone! Thanks for sharing!

I've got the broccoli cheese soup recipe on the menu for Saturday. I can't wait!

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm glad it was a hit!





I'm making a turkey breast for our "home" Thanksgiving on Friday. It is the kind that has the bones in it. I've never done this kind in the crock pot (or oven) before, only the boneless ones. I read some ideas online but thought I'd ask here if anyone has suggestions on Turkey Breast for the crock pot?


----------



## candycar (Nov 21, 2012)

_Jill, look on page 8, post #73 _


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2012)

candycar said:


> Ok, Since y'alls recipies sound sooo good, I'll add my 2 cents worth, especially since it's almost Thanksgiving.
> 
> For 2 people roasting a whole turkey is not worth the hassle, but I've found that if you do it in the crock pot it's easy and yummy!
> 
> ...


Yay! Thanks for the heads up on this one, Candy!!!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to work today so we did our Thanksgiving yesterday. I didn't do my turkey in the crockpot, it was too big, but I did do my mashed potatoes and green bean casserole in my crockpots and it definately made the dinner easier since it was all done when the turkey was and there was nothing to do.


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2013)

...........

Bump!

This weekend, I am going to make bean soup using a hambone from a spiral ham. I will post the details if it turns out good!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, that DOES sound good! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay... YUM YUM YUM!!!

The soup is still going, but I've sampled it, and it is really good. Plus, true to my nature, it is also VERY easy. Icing on the cake is I think it's pretty healthy... Basically:

*Crock Pot Bean Soup*


1 pound bag of dried beans (I used Northern White) -- soak them overnight per the instructions on the bag

1 bag of frozen sliced carrots (thawed)

1 bag of frozen diced onions (thawed)

1.5 cups diced bell peppers

1 32oz bottle of carrot juice (you will want to use about 75% of the bottle as to not overflow the crock pot)

1 32oz box of chicken broth

1 hambone

1-2 cups of cubed ham

Seasoing: Celery Salt, Garlic Powder, Minced Dried Onions, Parsley and Sea Salt (to taste)



Soak the beans over night, according to directions on the bag

Break the hambone in half

Cube some ham meat

Thaw the frozen veggies

Put the hambone and ham in first

Put the soaked, rinsed beans in

Put in your thawed frozen veggies (I think they are actually "fresher" w/ more vitamins than fresh as they are frozen quickly... and they are already cut up)

Add you seasoning

Put in (most of) a bottle of carrot juice (makes it a little sweet -- but I'm sure you can substitute another box of broth if you don't like it)

Put in the box of broth

Put the crock pot on HIGH for a couple-few hours, the reduce the heat to low

Take out the hambone and remove any meat for return to the crock pot

ENJOY! We're eating ours with homemade chicken salad made mayo, seasoning, and fugi apples wrapped in soft tortillas.



I used our BIG crock pot, and had hoped to include some diced celery, however, the soup grew into the pot and there was not any room for it. Maybe next time!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, boy, does that sound good!!!!! So it cooks on high for a couple (2) hours, then reduce to low...how long on low should it cook? Thanks for sharing, Jill - sounds great!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2013)

We let it go on low for four or five hours, but I think you could leave it on high or medium for less time. It was mostly about the beans becoming done and soft.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't wait to try it - thanks!!!


----------



## Supercilious (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is my Tuna Casserole Recipe,

2 cans tuna in water (not the small cans but the next size up)

1 large can cream of mushroom soup

2 cans black olives

1 large bag lays potato chips

shredded cheese

mix the tuna (undrained), soup & 1/2 can water, black olives (Drained, I crush these up with my fingers) mix it up good, put the chips in the crock pot then pour the mixture over covering all chips & mix lightly just to make sure the mixture seeps through to the bottom & covers the chips but dont crush them all up. Cook on high for 2 hours then add shredded cheese to the top and reduce to warm setting. It can be served as soon as the cheese is melted....


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 8, 2013)

Whhoooo this sounds like a good one!!! I may try this this weekend!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I have had a slow cooker for quite some time but never really used it to its full potential. Its been one of those things that has a better workout in the winter months rather than all year round.

It would probably be an even better way for me to cook during summer here as the weather here will reach 118F at times. ( Thanks for the heads up Jill




)

I see some wonderful recipes on here that I am eager to try but was wondering if anyone has found /created anything new they would like to add to this thread. Entrees or light meals, mains, deserts. Hit me with your favourite slow cooker creations





Ill eat just about anything , hence the reason I find myself drooling on the keyboard when reading thru the recipes on here.

Thanks in advance for your input


----------

